# hard case for dslr



## aleksey123 (Feb 14, 2010)

i waned to upgrade my old leather case for some nice hard case, so i googled hard case, and i found this vanguard hard case from sears for only 40$! plus shipp. 7$....i like it so far, well here pic...............i was wondering what kind case you guys use? anyone have same?


----------



## Montana (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that pick and pluck foam or did you have to cut it?  I have a Pelican 1600 with foam that I use to haul my gear down the nasty roads to the rig with me.


----------



## usayit (Feb 14, 2010)

I've seen those vanguard cases used for other sensitive equipment at work... they seem built well enough.   I have the Pelican 1510 which originally came with the pluck style foam.  I liked the case but not the pluck foam and replaced it with a divider set.  You can pack things more densely and you don't get the mess with the foam.


----------



## MBasile (Feb 14, 2010)

I use a Tamrac backpack style bag right now, but whenever I get nicer lenses (which will be a while) I want to upgrade to something like the Pelican cases. Don't really want to roll up to a photoshoot with a camo backpack full of gear.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2010)

I use a Pelican 1510 also. They are legal TSA carry-on size, but won't fit the overhead bins on regional jets.

I use the accessory lid organizer. Pelican cases are waterproof to a depth of 3 feet and have a lifetime warranty.






My speedlights, most of their accessories, Biz cards, gear manuals, model/property releases/paperwork, extra memory cards, and other fooferah, are in a Tenba Messenger bag that slides onto the Pelican's pull bar.


----------

